# Cpc-a



## caaba08 (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking for a site to continue the requirements for coding and gain knowledge in coding.


----------



## medcoders (Nov 21, 2011)

are you certified already?


----------



## anicho4250@aol.com (Nov 23, 2011)

*Cpc*

I am CPC certified since September. I am finding it difficult to find work as a new coder even though I have 10 years experience in  a medical facility but not in the capacity of coding. I live in the NY area and is willing to volunteer my time in the NY or NJ area. 

Thanks 
Vanessa


----------

